# I'm selling my 91' R32 GTR in Gunmetal Grey



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

I'm selling my 91' R32 GTR in Gunmetal Grey.
Click here for the thread


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Beautiful car... Damn, So that's what envy fels like.... Aaron


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

maybe one day


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

im intrested in that car but could you reply with all the specs seein its a GTR it is a rb26dett and 4wd trans right? just wanna make sure if ya got some more info please email or reply here ([email protected])


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

yes it is a GTR, hicas system wheel drive, meaning it is a rear wheel drive but when it detects a slipage, it will transfer the drive to the front. It fas a tourqe gauge for front wheel, it should stay zero until the rear tire start loosing traction.

and yes it is RB26, I'll post the pics as soon as i fix my dicam...


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

actually HICAS is the four wheel steering system. the 2-4 wheel drive system is called ATTESSA.


----------

